# EF-M 18-55 f3.5-5.6 IS STM or EF-S 15-85 f3.5-5.6 IS USM



## bholliman (Jul 9, 2013)

I am still waiting for my $299 EOS-M + 22/2 kit to arrive. I also have a EF/EF-S lens mount coming from Amazon.

Just wondering if I should be looking to add the EF-M 18-55 lens or will my EF-S 15-85 do an equal or better job? Of course the M lens is smaller and lighter, but the 15-85 is a pretty damned good lens. Or maybe I should just see how it goes with just the 22/2 lens for awhile? The EF-M 22 should be a good general purpose lens, but I can see needing more reach at times.

I mostly shoot landscapes, family/kids and portraits. I will use my M as a backup and pocket camera for when I don't want to carry my 6D or 7D around.


----------



## eddiemrg (Jul 9, 2013)

15-85 is awesome!
You pay for what you get!


----------



## D. (Jul 10, 2013)

I just picked up the EOS M with the EF-M 18-55 for my wife. I also have the 15-85 lens. My EF-M 18-55 appears just as good optically as my EF-S 15-85 based on ~50 test shots taken with the 18-55. Roger at Lens Rental (see his blog on the EOS M), SLRGear and The-Digital-Picture (see TDP EOS M review) all had positive comments to say about the 18-55. Of course, the 15-85 goes longer and wider but I wouldn't want it on such a small camera. After seeing how the EOS-M performs with the EF-M 18-55 I sort of regret telling my wife it was for her ;D. Guess I'll make do with my 5DIII


----------



## bholliman (Jul 10, 2013)

eddiemrg said:


> 15-85 is awesome!
> You pay for what you get!



I love my 15-85, its my favorite EF-S lens by far.



D. said:


> My EF-M 18-55 appears just as good optically as my EF-S 15-85 based on ~50 test shots taken with the 18-55.



I was just comparing these two lenses using the image quality tool at TDP and I'd give the M 18-55 a slight edge on mid frame and corner sharpness overall. I was very surprised given the prices of these two lenses and the 15-85's excellent (and well deserved) reputation. As you pointed out, the 15-85 does go wider and longer at the expense of size and weight (20oz. + mount vs. 7oz. for the 18-55)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=675&Camera=736&Sample=0&FLI=1&API=0&LensComp=813&CameraComp=812&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=1&APIComp=0


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

My plan is just to see how it goes with the 22mm pancake. I'm reluctant to buy the EF-M 18-55mm outright, since it's *much* cheaper in a kit. So, if I'm using the M a lot, once the model with dual pixel CMOS AF comes along, _that's_ when I'll get the EF-M 18-55mm, as a kit lens. At that point, I'd consider doing a LifePixel IR conversion of the current M.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 10, 2013)

bholliman said:


> eddiemrg said:
> 
> 
> > 15-85 is awesome!
> ...



I agree that the 15-85 is awesome, but I picked up the EF-M zoom for the small form factor. However, not too long ago, I bought the 70-200 f/2.8ll, and found that I was _unable_ (unwilling) to get rid of my beloved f/4 IS. I expect it will be a lovely and _relatively_ light weight combo with my soon-to-arrive _M_. Though, since I opted for the shiny snow white version of the _M_, I expect my 70-200 will look old and dirty in comparison


----------

